# Newbie questions



## r0flc0ptur (Jun 17, 2010)

I've just decided to make the plunge from storebought to a proper speedcube, but I have a few questions. My average is 32 seconds, and I think I need to move on from 2L-OLL/PLL onto full OLL/PLL to improve. Getting a good cube would be nice for the transition, I think

1) Which type? I've heard great reviews on type F-II and AV. Anyone want to vouch for their own type? I'm particularly interested in F-II, but would like to hear about anything you've had good experience with

2) How long do your stickers last? I'm talking Cubesmith stickers. I'm going to be placing an order soon, along with a cube

3) Lastly, has anyone here ever shopped online with a visa gift card? Will that work?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 17, 2010)

practice f2l it's more important than ll. 

PLL first, then start OLL. 

The FII is good, i love my A3f, AVs are good, never heard of CV.

stickers last varying times depending on things like how often you cube, how well you applied the stickers, how oily/dirty your hands are, etc. Cubesmith stickers are great and they certainly last longer than rubiks stickers or the stickers that come with most diys, type As atleast.


----------



## r0flc0ptur (Jun 17, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> practice f2l it's more important than ll.
> 
> PLL first, then start OLL.
> 
> ...



I actually mean AV XD

Thanks for that, and I was planning on learning full PLL first. 2L-OLL is alright for now. My f2l is fine except for my look-ahead. I think that's just going to be something only practice, practice, and more practice will remedy. Might as well force a few pages of notation into my brain.

And that helps a LOT. For my Rubik's stickers, they will only last between 2-3 months, and even then they are ragged and unpleasant. I think I'll order a few sets of stickers with a cube. Thanks again


----------



## mbreslin (Jun 17, 2010)

You've probably seen/heard this plenty but I'll mention it again just in case, you can get relatively low times with just 4LLL. The biggest chunks of time you're going to lose come from improving your f2l. "My f2l is fine except for my look-ahead." Look ahead is part of f2l and needs just as much attention, either try with a metronome or simply force yourself to look ahead, even if it means going ridiculously slow.

This is all my opinion of course but I think it's shared by many. Good luck!


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 17, 2010)

r0flc0ptur said:


> 1) Which type? I've heard great reviews on type F-II and AV. Anyone want to vouch for their own type? I'm particularly interested in F-II, but would like to hear about anything you've had good experience with


Hmm, Depends what you like. F II's are really nice! Very smooth. AV is a fast and choppy cube, pretty good feel.


r0flc0ptur said:


> 2) How long do your stickers last? I'm talking Cubesmith stickers. I'm going to be placing an order soon, along with a cube


I've had my stickers so far for over about 4 months are only about 5 chipped stickers.


r0flc0ptur said:


> 3) Lastly, has anyone here ever shopped online with a visa gift card? Will that work?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Yes I have shopped with one, Works exactly like a VISA credit card. You'll be fine with it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 17, 2010)

*blink*Your avg is 32 secs yet you're still 2PLL. AWESOME! *high five*
F-II:Smooth and cuts corners great. Occasional pops I guess?
AV:Crispy and speed.


----------



## 3x3 eyes (Jun 17, 2010)

Love the FII. Change the stickers asap! It comes pre-assembled and pre-lubed. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 17, 2010)

Pretty much what everyone said already, you don't really need full OLL, mainly you need a good F2L. I do think that you should learn full PLL though, so that you can sooner find good algorithms that you prefer. 

I have a well broken in Dayan II and i put a C4U core in it and I really like it a lot. Jig-a-loo is a very good product too. (the first time I saw it in the store I embarrassed my mom by being really excited, lol)

The cubesmith stickers are amazing for all your puzzles. I recommend the stickers instead of the tiles, and I also suggest getting the half-bright set and possibly a bright/light blue.


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Jun 17, 2010)

Focus more to f2l ,cause f2l is one of most important thing to get faster.
Anyway F2 and AV are both great!!


----------



## denhil3 (Jun 17, 2010)

i like av more cause f2 pop too much. From now on just concentrate on the f2l go SLOW and LOOK AHEAD. It is the most important things. U'd better learn full pll (it will help alot). Good luck!!!


----------



## riffz (Jun 17, 2010)

denhil3 said:


> i like av more cause f2 pop too much. From now on just concentrate on the f2l go SLOW and LOOK AHEAD. It is the most important things. U'd better learn full pll (it will help alot). Good luck!!!



My F-II has never popped on me.

EDIT: Maybe once, but I can't remember.


----------



## r0flc0ptur (Jun 17, 2010)

mbreslin, I've been trying to, but I still think it would be prudent to learn more PLL algorithms and work on F2L simultaneously. Thanks, though


AnthonyH, that is amazingly helpful. My current cube (storebought) is really smooth, even if it is a bit slow. It also issues with lock-ups . I really like smooth turning. That is really making me want an F-II. Thanks a lot for the confirmation on the gift card


3x3 eyes, I actually like my store-bought. It'd have to be bloody awful for me not to like the F-II XD


Phoenix, I don't think so, but thanks.


Thank you, all. I didn't know these forums were so helpful. I was under the presumption that most of the people on the internet were rude and, well, not very useful. I'm pretty sure I'll be placing an order for a few sets of cubesmith stickers, and an F-II.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Jun 17, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> *blink*Your avg is 32 secs yet you're still 2PLL. AWESOME! *high five*
> F-II:Smooth and cuts corners great. Occasional pops I guess?
> AV:Crispy and speed.



i average 25 with 2 look pll and 2 look oll


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 17, 2010)

r0flc0ptur said:


> 3) Lastly, has anyone here ever shopped online with a visa gift card? Will that work?
> 
> Thanks in advance



RAGE.
www.mybalance.ca is soooo frustrating. It won't let me add a second card so I tried to empty my first one completely and it still wont work.


----------



## Owen (Jun 18, 2010)

What cube should I buy?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 18, 2010)

Type a-v and f-ii are great i will vouch for the ghosthand aswell.


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 18, 2010)

Owen said:


> What cube should I buy?



lol genius


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 18, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > What cube should I buy?
> ...



lol i just got JSK clone 7 times in a row


----------



## splinteh (Jun 19, 2010)

The Cubesmith stickers are great. No doubt. What will probably happen is you will get way more than you need. Make sure you get enough though. As for Cubes, either 
A: If you like a crispy, very "reliable", fast cube, get the A5
B: If you like a smooth, bubbly, fast cube get the F-II
Well, actually they are both reliable. You can't go wrong with either. 

Oh yeah, if you are going to replace stickers on F-II, Make sure you order the small size stickers, otherwise they won't fit. Hope this helps


----------

